# Windows 7 Problem. Photos Disappearing!!



## Tighearnach (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi

I just got a new laptop and firstly had a problem with my elements 7 recognising my RAW files however i think i have that fixed by downloading a 32 bit version from adobe. 

The problem im having now is that when i go to import raw files and i click on one in a folder the rest disappear. I cant understand this. I want to be able to import batches of photos but at the moment can only do one at a time. 

Does anyone have any idea where im going wrong here. I have heard that Elements 7 is not fully compatible with Windows 7. Could this be it. 

Any advice greatly appreciated.
T


----------



## Tighearnach (Apr 10, 2010)

Problem solved. I had transferred the xmp files from my old laptop and they were in the folders with the RAWs. this seems to have been messin with my computers head. files deleted and problem solved.....


----------



## KmH (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes, it could be:

Installing and using Windows 7 with Adobe Creative Suite applications


----------

